# Top 10 Reasons to Own a Pit Bull



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Top Ten Reason to Own a Pit Bull*​
They jump on your bed with muddy paws causing you to do laundry again
They insist on licking out any bowl you are eating out of	
They sleep so close you never need an electric blanket
They wag their tails and their butts so hard you think they will snap
They make you smile no matter how bad your day was
They steal your spot on the sofa when you leave to get them a treat
They cause you to rethink every life decision to include them
They drool on your windows causing you to clean your car daily
They have nicknames you would never use in public
They provide you with unconditional love that only a pit bull can give


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol thats great.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Ahahaha thats adorable. I don't think i could call them what i do at home or id sound like a giant weirdo ahaha & #3 is so true. I woke up this morning with Jake sleeping on the pillow next to me with daisy sleeping with her head on his butt, with panda sleeping with his butt on Daisy's butt and my cat was cuddling with Panda who had his arm over him. I wish i had a camera at 6 am it was like a train lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lauren, perfect list! They do mean everything and do affect every life decision, I agree. They are the sun on a rainy day and we are the center of their universe


----------

